# Last litter in 2009



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Thought I would share this little bunch with you.
They were born on 30/12/09, wasnt expecting them that soon, im sure see gave birth early, just by a couple of days.
Mum is mismarked champagne
Dad is a stone










Anyone want to play guess the colours before the fuzz comes through, all have black eyes. Probably a very easy guess. :lol:

Then I start with proper litters, not so many pet line breedings but actually trying to breed to show.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

They were born on the same day as my current litter! On the title you might want to change the date.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Toast said:


> They were born on the same day as my current litter! On the title you might want to change the date.


lol well spotted, getting my years mixed up already.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll guess chocolate but it depends what is carried of course


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> I'll guess chocolate but it depends what is carried of course


More colour through now and you are very good at this, yes they do look chocolate, and chunky little things too.


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Updated pics, please forgive any white bits on them I pretty much got lactol everywhere when I was mixing up a batch of food

Here is a female choc self









And here is a male choc and tan, very pale tan









Super cute with the big ears but I know they arent perfect as this was only a pet type x show type breeding, but did turn out better than I thought and definately stockier, still got some growing to do as they arent even 3 weeks yet.

Also while im here I had this fuzz ball pop up in another litter, didnt know I had long-ish hair in my pet/feeder line. Looks like a odd hamster with a tail :lol:


----------

